# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Beta Datacron List

## Ket

I'm going to post the 2 datacron/holocron location lists that are floating around the net. Formatting/spelling/grammar on them is pretty horrible, I'll try to clean it up a bit. The beta is in-between builds atm, but I wanted to clean up this list before the next build launch so that I can go through the locations and check them as I'm leveling. Then I can delete the errors and add in any new locations that I find, and know if BioWare is moving them around or if they're static.

If you want to add to the list, feel free.

Once the build is back up I will cull, de-dupe and normalize the formatting of this list. If you want to add to it, please give this info:

PlanetImperial/Rebel/NeutralDatacron typeMap areaDatacron coordinatesDescription of how to get to it*Tython (Republic only)*
*Datacron (Willpower +4)*
X: -641 Y:36 Z:-7*Map area: The ruins of Kaleth.Description: To get here you need to use a huge tilted pillar that forms a bridge to a hilltop. The Datacron is just to the left of the hilltop at the base of a statue.*Datacron (Blue Matrix Shard)*
X: -91 Y:93 Z:920*Map area: The Forge RemnantsDescription: To get here you have to follow a the path starting at X: -113 Y:88 Z:819 past a few fleshraiders, through a two story ruin and into a small settlement. The matrix shard is to the right with a kneeling shaman in front of it.*Datacron (Endurance +4)*
X,Y: (600, -85)Map area: Tython (on the road between the Jedi Temple and The runins of Kaleth)Description: To get here you have to follow the road around the mountain and jump down to an entrance at (620, -25). Take the tunnel, fight the few monsters and there is the datacron!*Datacron (Endurance +4?)*
X,Y: (-33,-102)You have to go through the mountain pass (entrance -29,13)*Old Mantell (Republic only)*
*Datacron (Red Matrix shard)*
X: 777 Y:8 Z:199*Map area: Mannett point.Description: To get here just follow the beach up north. There is a lvl 8 elite guarding it, and the Datacron is down a little hole in the sand just next to him.*Datacron (Presence +4)*
X: -976 Y:8 Z:206*Map area: Main map (West of volcano).Description: To get here Simply head along the beach from the Volcano Camp. The Datacron is resting behind some rocks, near a small lake.*Datacron (Aim +4)*
X: -656 Y:44 Z:-574*Map area: Savrip Island (West of Oradam Village)Description: To get here head to the group area, it is on a hill there. Use the hill to the west of it to get to it.*Korriban (Empire only)*
*Red Matrix Shard*
X: -6 Y:589Map area: Tomb of Tulak Hord.Description: To get here you need to run to the end of the southern most catacomb on Korriban. Room full of elites and the Matrix Shard.*Datacron (Endurance +4)*
X: 375 Y:77Map area: Korriban.Description: On the way to the offworld transport to the left on a small platform. The same? : +4 End : 127,77 (near the shuttle)*Datacron (+4 Wisdom)*
X,Y: 529,65Description: You have to come from the west side of the cliff.*Hutta (Empire only)*
*Datacron (Aim +4)*
X: -97 Y:21 Z:861*Map area: east of Evocii renegade village.Description: To get here you have to go to the swamps and jump upon a destroyed pipeline to go up on the hill - there you can find it hidden on the right side of the hill underneath the top (look carefully, tree leaves are blocking your sight)*Datacron (?)*
X,Y: 945, -128Description: At the NE corner of the map is a little island with a datacron on it. To get there walk along the pipeline leading to that island. (suspect this is the same as #1, will verify when I can) I can confirm the NE Hutta one it gives +4 presence location x,y. 649,-108*Datacron (Blue Matrix Shard)*
X: -10 Y:-12 Z:324*Map area: Sewer Maintenance System (Group Area)Description: It is located to the right behind the B3-4T Disposal Droid (Bossmob) - you have to defeat it first. Way is guarded by several elite mobs and other nasty critters.*Datacron (Presence +4)*
X,Y: (650, 13)Map area: Hutta (Island in the norh-west above "The Rusty Yards") Galactic History 2: Ancient CivilisationsDescription: To get here you have to follow the pipeline at X,Y: (496,12).*Coruscant (Republic only)*
*Datacron (Presence+4)*
X: 2319 Y:472 Z:1051*Map area: Old Galactic Market.Description: To get here just go to the highest platform, and you will see it.*Datacron (Cunning +4)*
X: 1022 Y:-1036 Z:-3970*Map area: Old Galactic Market.Description: This one is a little tricky. (Begin at X:1034 Y:-1062 Z:3979. To get here First you need to jump on some crates, all the way up to a pipe. Run along the pipe, and them jump opwards, from pipe to pipe. Then you run to the end of the top pipe, and just on the huge pipe to the left of you. Then jump on the lower pipe and run to the final platform. The Datacron is ontop of a brown container. (need to revisit to confirm Eretrios cords ("Justicar Territory" map at (X=1289 Y=3969))*Datacron (Endurance +4)*
X: -3626 Y:-1293 Z: 151*Map area: Black Sun Territory (on a platform left of the Silent Sun Cantina)Description: This one is a little tricky. (Begin at XYZ –adding in an hr.) First you need to jump up to the first platform on crates, then run to the broken pipes, jump on the first on, run to the balcony on the right, then take the second pipe back to the platform, then jump onto the top of the sign (careful not to get stuck), then jump down to the next platform and there is your datacron!*Datacron (Strength +4)*
Map area: Jedi Temple - Mezzanine (X: -3005 Y:3030)Description: Just access the mezzanine area using the broken giant column. Then follow the wall unclockwise till you get to Darth Sith Anev Xydes. Then jump down to the broken arch where the holocron is.*Datacron (Yellow Shard)*
X,Y: (3744, -4473)Map area: Coruscant : Worker (cursor coord) Start : 1341 4415 (cursor coord)*Dromund Kaas (Empire only)*
Dromund Kaas Yellow Matrix ShardX: 609 Y:1729Map area: Top of Waterfall.Description: You have to enter a hidden path from X: 780 Y:1700
Description: After leaving the starport keep huging the left wall, you should arrive at a narrow passage through the mountains. Follow it to the end and a + stat datacron awaits.
Description: In the area where the crazy droid researching sith, search the north eastern part of the compound, you should find a passage through the mountains. Don't remember what datacron it was.
Description: Southeast of the above area, there is an area with a lot of wild beasts. In the southwestern part, there is 2 pens with bosses in them and a beast handler. Near that spot is a path through the mountain that leads to another boss and a datacron.
Description: Before entering the tunnel leading to the camp in front of the dark temple, turn arround and follow the road. Keep an eye on the left side, there should be a datacron on a rock.
Dromund kaas (Kass City?)609 ; 1726-466 ; 103*Taris (Republic)*
*Datacron (Aim +4)*
X: -1513 Y:-272 Z:-255*Map area: Republic Resettlement ZoneDescription: This one is a little tricky: (Start cords: X: -1365 Y:-195 Z:-215*). Follow the narrow path along the wall on your right passed first platform passed second platform,and jump down on the ship (the orange area), jump down on the pipe on the other side. Run to the end of this one and jump down on the platform underneath. Now run around with the wall on your left, until you can see the Datacron behead you to the left though at hole in the structure. Jump down. At this point just head down to the datacron.
(X: 4, Y: -200)Map area: The Sinking CityAccessed is from Ruins of Dynamet General (X: -77, Y: -376). An emergency exit is hidden behind some crates.*Datacron Cunning +4)*
X:1048 Y:-189 Z:453Map area: The Tularan Marsh Seen from Brejiks Run outpost. Republic.Description: A bit of running and jumping to get here:P Start Loc is X:1042 Y:-190 Z:453. Jump up on the big oranage pipe behind scavanger base. Run on the brown part untill the end, here is a little tricky jump on to the thicker grey bit. Now walk off to the very end of pipe and you should see a little area where you can squzze up. Just Nudge yourself up there. Jump on to the Platform over the pipe and go around the wall's corner to the next platform. You should now see the red glow from the datacron. Walk to the edge next to you so you almost face the water tower and jump down on the platform before you... if you look at it you will see its kind of U shaped run now, just follow all the way to datacron *Taris (Empire)*
*Datacron (Cunning +4, to be verified)*
(x: 1440, Y: 445)Map area: The Tularan MarshDescription: Starting point is X: 1570, Y: 250, climb up the giant pipe to the higher level. Head left on the platforms path. Follow the wall in front of you, heading right. You should soon see the red holocron on your right. But to get it, you will have to do a big circle. Keep following the path along the wall, till you can jump down to another giant beam on your right. Rest of the journey should be obvious*Nar Shaddaa*
Map area: Nikto Sector PositionX,Y: -3361/-3313 way starts -3305/-3399*Datacron (Presence +6)*
Map area: Red Light Sector (Nar Shada)X: 3520, Y: -3290 (look up on the hanging platformsfor the green datacron).Description: Access to this one is inside the G4 quest Nar Shada Blood Sport map. I'll have to return there to note the cords of the starting point (It's where you can hear the well known holocron sound). You have then to climp up a box, then go up on the curtain. You can now exit the instance with a special elevator which leads to the upper part of the starting zone where the holocron is.
Map area: Industrial sector->upper office atrium->lower office atrium->network security1795 / -1577 / 3108*Datacron (Strength +6)*
X: 2364 Y: 3105Map area: Shadow Town (You can see it though a gate).Description Starting point is X: 2395, Y: 3056, in front of a tank. Goal is to access an elevator which is on a upper platform on your left, across the street. From the tank, jump to the beam, then a small tank, than another beam. Follow the beam along the wall. Jump to the pipe and follow another pipe to cross the street. Head back on another pipe to finally access the platform where the elevator is.*Datacron (Pressece +6)*
X:- Y:- Z:-Map area: Redlight District. Republic.Description: The entry to this one is in a totally different place its actually located in a area called Gauntlet Gang Area you go here to do the 4man quest Blood sports. When you hit Cords X:3685 Y:-1521 Z:1341 You jump on the railing then up on a container. from container you jump up some cloth and run up on it to the walkway as you are there there should be some elevator looking door and one of them you can actually use. Get to Stripwalk i think it was called and when you exit the doors you should see the green glowing Datacron infront of you pick up and enjoy thanx to Jimmy/Indoria for tips.*Datacron (Presence +6)*
Start in Duros Slum on Nar Shaddaar (Empire)X:1618 Y:-3176 Z:-2682Description: Jump on the crates to the top then on the girders to the first platform. Then on the thing which looks like a roof to the 2nd platform. You'll find an elevator, take it. Then on your left, close to the wall, jump on the edge and follow it, you should see the Datacron from here. Small jump to pass the corner. Jump on the other girder when you are above it.And finally, the hard jump to the final girder to the Datacron.*Tatooine*
*Datacron (Aim +6)*
(Map cords broken at datacron actual location, but it is in The Dune Sea)Start cords: X,Y: (-726,862)Map area: Jundland).Description: Follow the path up though the Transport ship Crash site (Group Area). Hug the wall to your left until you get to an overview point of The Dune Sea. You will see some broken parts next to the edge (-1083,707). Looking over the edge you will see the datacron laying on rubble halfway down the mountain. Jump down and grab it.*Two Datacrons (+X stat and +X stat)*
X,Y (-3200, -637)Description: This is by fare the most time consuming one I have found. Have you seen the Jawa balloon flying around The Dune Sea? Jup, you need to board it fly to all the way around the map until you finally are above the Sand crawler with the datacron. Then you just jump down and grab them! You board the Jawa Balloon at (-3168,774) the roof of another sand crawler. Then you just sit back and enjoy the ride and the scenery. It takes a while. X minutes to be exact. Enjoy!*Anchorhead (Reppublic only)*
*Datacron (+6 Cunning)*
X:-403, Y:-3910 (on a roof).Description: To get up on the roof tops you started out at X:-684, Y:3877.*Tatooine*
1480 ; 33-1901 ; -634 (*2)
624, 199Map area: Jundland?Description: To get there, jump of the cliffs at: 625,349 and take a long walk through the dungeon. Should give +6 Willpower I think.*Alderaan*
In the northern part of alderaan(first empire area) there is a dam(ENE partof the map). You should be able to see the datacron really easy in the middle of the damn, just walk arround the damn and drop down from top. Was + str i think. (suspect this is empire only).Middle map of alderaan(i.e. east of the palace with the endboss). In the middle of this map is a lake, and in this lake is an island with a +10 aim datacron. To get there you need to take the broken lift going there form the mountains. The jump to get on the lift can be tricky.+6 presence loc : 1537 ; -280 You need to ride a Thranta, she will fly to her lair, where you find the holocron. Thranta loc : 1187 ; -220 Maybe imp only because all thranta are tagged imp*Datacron (Strength +10)*
Map area: Kaamos Territory2192, 380, -2019Description: Jump down the damn from the top.*Balmorra (Republic)*
*Datacron (+6 endurence)*
Map area: Rep side, on BalmorraDescription: there's a datacron in the Colicoid Queen's nest, behind the big Colicoid Sapper. I have no idea how to reach it as it's behind a ledge. This is probably linked to a key somewhere though. I managed to pass the ledge and I got to the Datacron. I entered an area called The Maintenance TunnelsIt's located: Cursor (over it) = -410, -292 / Player (next to it) = -446, -292 (height:-43). Dunno which one you want. OK I walked back the maintenance tunnels to the actual entrance that goes back to the Colicoid Queen's Nest. It's located on the left when you enter the nest, cursor location: -308,-230. Honestly, it's impossible to see from the outside, you gotta know its there.*Balmorra (Empire)*
(-500, 203 :Cool: Description: Southern map, in the SW is a warehouse. In the basement is a forcefield with 2 switches. Get 2 players to use the switches at the same time and you can reach the matrixshard datacron behind it. Matrix shard: Gorinth Canyon, Neebray Warehouse. In the basement needs 2 players.
Map area: Northern Area, the one with all the bugs.Description: Leave the imperial camp heading east, crossing that lake. You should find a path leading into the mountains. You will find a junk trader, buy the 5k credit key item form him. Head back to the imperial camp, go north and search the bridges there for a chest. With the key you can open it.*Datacron (+4 Cunning)*
Map area: Balmorran arms factory - Power center(190,183)Description: It's under the bridge with the shuttle on it.
Map area: Bugtown(448,-335)Description: this is a chest that must be unlocked. Purchase the key from a vendor at (736,-161)*Quesh*
*Datacron (+10 Endurance)*
(1121,775)Description: In a cave, entrance at (1346, 790)*Datacron (+10 Pressence)*
(1300, -135)Description: To get there find the hole in the fence on the northern side*Datacron (Cunning +10)*
(X;Y): (1317;-140)Map area: QuesDescription: It is located within a fenced off area, and the entrance can be found on the northern side)*Hoth*
*Datacron (+10 Cunning)*
Descripton: On Hoth, on the far right side of Hoth, at one point Republic players will have to go to the wreck of the Star of Coruscant. In the area "Fore Section", at the end of the big hangar you will find a very slow elevator that lifts you up to the highest level of the room where there are lots of containers, including some moving ones hanging from the ceiling. You gotta jump from one moving container to another in a pretty hard path (if you miss a jump you gotta start again) and the containers move VERY slowly. There is no location there, the X/Y aren't working. I can only give my personal location: X:3144, Y:-12, Z:475. EDIT: the upper level is considered to be in the general map of Hoth, I can give the location from the lower level. It's cursor: 3214, 475. But very high up when you enter the room.You hear the specific datacron sound when you enter the big hangar anyway.*Belsavis*
*Datacron (+10 Aim)*
Map area: The Tomb.(-1691;-2234)Description: This on is inside a volcano. To the east of the volcano you can climb up onto the edge. From there you should be able to see a small transparent walkway running to the island with the datacron. If you want to exit without teleporting/dieing, there is a teleporter on the island that leads to a cave north of the imperial camp in the SW. So activate that one before you go there. Note that you need to finish the a quest to unlock the teleporters.*Voss*
*Datacron (+10 Willpower)*
Map area: Near Voss-KADescription: Very easy to reach. When you fly back from the east of the map to Voss-ka, the fly crosses a tunnel. If you are not AFK, at the end of the tunnel you can quickly see a vry bright light that seems to be a Datachron. And it's one! So once landed. Step back and try to get down jumping on the cliff rocks without dying. I'm not a mario hardcore and i did it ok on 1st trial.

----------


## Ket

*EMPIRE WORLD DATACRON LOCATIONS:*

*Korriban:*
Loc: 128, 81 [+4 Endurance] - Near the shuttle that you leave the planet on.Loc: 529, 64 [+4 Willpower] - This is located on a plateau near the first shuttle your quests will take you.Loc: -42, 582 [Red Matrix Shard] - Located in the non-instanced group area inside the tomb of Tulak Hord
*Hutta:*
Loc: -94, 859 [+4 Aim] - This is on an unaccessable hill side. You need to climb a nearby pipe to a higher vantage point and jump down to it.Loc: -10, 322 [Blue Matrix Shard] - This is inside the Sewer Maintenance Tunnels. There is an elite (Lv 8-10?) between you and your prize. The datacron is around the corner to the right behind him. He hits very hard. If below lvl 10 advisable to bring another player.Loc: 650, -107 [+4 Presence] - This is located on an island. Follow the pipeline that leads to the island and you'll be able to get this one. More specifically, you HAVE to run on the pipe to get on the island as the sides can not be scaled.
*Dromund Kaas:*
Loc: 855, 643 [+4 Strength] - This is located in shuttle bay D-61 on the west wall on top of some boxes. You will need to jump onto a ventilation pipe from the walkway above to get to this.Loc: -795, 1451 [+4 Endurance] - There is a path that leads up behind Lord Grathan's Estate.Loc: -189, 1737 [Yellow Matrix Shard] - This Datacron is located on top of a waterfall in The , Malignnt Bog. There is a path just to the south that leads up to the top of the waterfall.Loc: 581, 796 [+4 Presence] - Follow the road that heads Southwest from the starport to it's end.Loc: -1219, 211 [+4 Cunning] - This Datacron is located on top of a rock. You will need to fall to it from a higher location. There is a path that you'll need to jump to get onto that is located at approx -1090, 209 that will lead to a good vantage point to access this Datacron.

*REPUBLIC WORLD DATACRON LOCATIONS:*

*Tython:*
[Confirmed] Loc: -33, -101 [+4 Endurance] - This Datacron is in a cave in a mountainside. It is due East of the Forward Camp Speeder. There are two methods you may use to access this Datacron. I opted to scale the rockface and through trial and error got my footing and my datacron. There is another entrance to the cave located in Flesh Raider Territory at -28, 22 If you are in that area you simply need only kill a few level 6 mobs to access the Datacron.[Confirmed] Loc: -93, 919 [Blue Matrix Shard] - South of the Forge Remnants there is a path (-195, 812) that leads to the area the Datacron is in. The Datacron is on a raised area (easy to get to) with a "strong" flesh raider worshipping it.[Confirmed] Loc: -642, -70 [+2 Willpower] - From the Forward camp proceed to Ruins of Kaleth, up the stairs and to the first building on the right, climb the rubble on the left and then up the fallen tower up the hill pass the stump and the tree.
*Ord Mantell:*
Loc: 778, 134. [Red Matrix Shard] - This Datacron is Northeast of Falks Reach Speeder (North of Mannett Point) on the beach on the north side of the island. There is one level 8 Elite guard that will need to be killed.Loc: -657, -575 [+4 Aim] - This Datacron is located on Savrip Island which is almost due West of Oradam Village. When you arrive at the island you will notice a rocky hill, the Datacron is on top of that hill. You should be able to see it's glow as soon as you enter the island. This is a group area consisting of various strong and elite level 8 mobs.Loc: -975, 203 [+4 Presence] - This Datacron is located west of the Volcano on the beach. Nothing special needs to be done to get to this datacron, you just have to run up the beach from the Volcano Camp.
*Coruscant:*
[Confirmed] Loc: -3625, 150 [+2 Endurance] - Datacron is in Black Sun territory near near the Silent Sun Cantina exit (on a platform up high). You need to jump up from behind the crates at -3771 135. Once you're up, walk to the pipes and use them to get over the gap, then use the sign to get to the platform with the holocron.[Confirmed] Loc: 2320, 1051 [+4 Presence] - In the Old Market you will see two ships in circles on the deck. Go west and then up.[Confirmed] Loc: 1020, 3969 [+4 Cunning] - Justicar Area. On a platform that requires you a little bit of jumping and running along some pipes. There is a stack of crates to jump onto to reach the pipes. Just follow the pipes counter clockwise to the platform.[Confirmed] Loc: -3087, 3031 [+4 Strength] - You will need to go to the second level in the lift. You will see a leaning pillar (around -3106, 2922) and a left round edge. Round the column and then drop down.[Confirmed] Loc: 950, 4541 [Yellow Matrix Shard] - In the Works East of Map climb (Starting at 1177, 4419) following the pipes. This will be a fairly long run.
*Taris (Republic area):*
[Confirmed] Loc: 1625, 825 [+2 Cunning] - Datacron is on a pillar in the middle of the swamp behind Camp Lytle. Start at 1180, -170. Go up the pipe to the second level, work you way around the south/south west staying on the second level. Jump off and onto the pillar at the end of the second level. Take this platform to the holocron.

*NEUTRAL WORLD DATACRON LOCATIONS:*

Datacrons that are accessible to a specific faction (Imperial or Republic) will be notated with an [I ] or [R] next to them.


*Balmorra:*
Loc: 1850, 111 [+4 Cunning] - [I ] Located in the Balmorran Arms FactoryLoc: -505, 1989 [Green Matrix Shard] - [I ] This is located in the Neebray Wharehouse - Lower Level and requires 2 people to access it. The closest flight path is Troida.Loc: -781, 2067 [+10 Willpower] - [R] In Gorinth Canyon, Take the 3 bridges out of Gorinth Outpost then cross the pipe and drop down to this datacon.Loc: -211, -293 [+10 Cunning] - [R] In the Colicoid Queen's nest near bugtown, enter the queen's chamber and on the left hand wall is a maintenance tunnel leading to the datacon.Loc: -1019, 1514 [[I ]+4 Aim/[R]+10 Aim] - This is located in the Okara Droid Factory, take the lift to the assembly line and look for a entrance below one of the production lines. The closest flight path is Markaran.Loc: 192, -343 [[I ]+4 Willpower/[R]+10 Endurance] - This one is located near the bugtown flightpath. You need to purchase a Lost Code Cylinder from the vendor located at: 670, 38 to open the locked box this datacron is in.Loc: 727, 2033 [[I ]+4 Strength/[R]+10 Presence] - Head south from the Sundari outpost, across the bridge then head south from the bridge, dont walk along the cliff and if you see a white turret your heading in the right direction.
*Nar Shaddaa:*
Loc: 1943, 2481 [+6 Strength] - [I ] Near the Network Access Taxi you will be able to look down and see what looks like a taxi below. You need to carefully fall to the platform that taxi is sitting on. That taxi will bring you to a Datacron. You can then use the communicator to return.Loc: 2930, 397 [+6 Presence] - [I ] This datacron is on a raised platform in the Rebel Refugee Section in the Duros Sector. You are going to need some serious platforming skills to access this one. You start your platforming at 1616, -2676 (No that's not a misprint). You want to jump on the boxes, hop on the beam, run to the catwalk, jump on a "canvas" to the next catwalk. You will see an elevator, take it to the [i]Residential Catwalk. At this point you are above the datacron, look around, plan your moves and claim your prize. It should be noted that if you fail to hit the beams after you take the elevator, you will either die to the fall or the groups of four elite mobs; enjoy!Loc: -3700, -1692 [+6 Aim] - [I ] This datacron is on a raised platform in the Corellian Sector. You will notice a floating Kiosk in this area, it makes a circle around this room (takes approx 10 mins to complete a circle). You will need to jump onto the roof above the bench at -3785, -1681 (use the nearby crates and shelves to get there) and get your ride on the floating Kiosk at that location.Loc: 2192, 3068 [+6 Str] - [R] This is located in the Shadow town area, head up the ramp and across the bridge and jump across beams to reach the Datacon.Loc: -3364,-3312 [+6 Aim] - [R] In the nikito sector, there is a Datacon on top of a poll. Look for a pile of boxes in the corner to climb your way up and across the wire to get to it.Loc: 3341, -3291 [+6 Precision] - [R] In the Red light sector, enter the group area located at 3462, -3521 turn right and right again till you hear the matrix cube sound then climb up to the elevator to get to the Datacon.Loc:1931, 3314 [+6 Cunning] - Inside the Highsecurity lockdown area, look for a pile of creates, climb them to gain access to the incinerator room, whille in this room you need to quickly run to the other side to access the console and input one of these commands ventilation 3918, hydro 3782, incinerator 3827 the door to the datacon will open pick it up but dont forget to search the game machine next to it to obtain the item to get the next datacon.Loc: 1702 3084 [Yellow Matrix Shard] - Inside the Network Security room just before the Transit Bridge theres a pile of boxes climb up them to the next level to find a game machine with a datacon in it, use the item gained from the insinerator datacon to open it.
*Tatooine:*
Loc: -720, 3912 [+6 Cunning] - [I ] This is on a rooftop in Mos Ila and will require jumping from rooftop to rooftop until you get to the right place. You can start your roof walking at: -1005, 3887.Loc: 959, -2885 [+6 Cunning] - [R] One in Anchorhead above the Underworld Trading trainer, you get to this by prince of persia styling from a wall in the north-west corner with sand built up to allow you to get onto the wall (You need to be outside the main city walls to locate this).Loc: 625, 202 [+6 Willpower] - You need to stand on the edge of the ledge (Location: 586, 294) and look down, you will see a protrusion in the rock face, there is a cave there. You need to carefully jump to that location across the rock face.Loc: -2071, 755 [+6 Aim] - This Datacron is located on the wing of the crashed ship. You will need to access this from the cliff face in the Crashed Transport Ship (Group Area).Loc: -3841, -600 [+6 Strength] - This Datacron is on the side of the sand crawler. You may access it by standing directly against the side of the sandcrawler.Loc: -3850, -600 [Blue Matrix Shard] - This Datacron is on the top of the sand crawler. You may only access it by taking a ride on the jawa balloon, look around coords -3158, 783 for a partially buried sand crawler, this is where you will get on the jawa baloon. Jump off the baloon when you're over the sand crawler with the datacron. The balloon takes roughly an hour to circumvent Tatooine so do this when you have time.
*Alderaan:*
Loc: 2721, 2494 [+6 Endurance] - You will enter a cave at: 2374, 2450 and follow the tunnel that goes strait in. You will see a blast pack attached to the wall that can be used to blow away rock and claim your Datacron.Loc: 2191, -2018 [+10 Strength] - This Datacron is located on the face of the dam, on a small ledge. You need to go around the backside of the dam, and jump from 2240, -2026 using obstacles to break your fall halfway down. There is a "Magnetic Stabilizer" right above the platform, you can click on it from the nearby ledge and it pulls you over.Loc: 1105, 80 [+10 Aim] - This Datacron is located on an island that is only accessible via a very slow trolly, You may enter the trolly at: 1090, -7.Loc: -2507, -425 [+6 Willpower] - This Datacron is inside Castle Panteer on the Mezzanine floor. You will find a door that looks forced open, it leads to the grand staircase.Loc: -162, -336 [Unknown] - It's halfway up the big rock holding up the centre of the bridge in Glarus Valley. There appears to be no access to this Datacron.
*Taris:* (all of these datacrons, were found on empire taris not the republic taris, unfortunately i am lacking that information)
Loc: -1513, -255 [+6 Endurance] - You are going to need to do some walking across a ledge (Ledge Entrance at: -1367, -20 :Cool: , then jump to what looks like a big broken pipe and make your way to this Datacron. At the time of this writing there is a graphical glitch that will cause the ledge to disappear from view, this only lasts for a few meters, so be careful. Nearest shuttle (for Imperials) is Crater Command Base.Loc: -643, 1606 [+10 Cunning] - You will enter the Abandoned Pirate Cave at -768, 1191 and take the elevator in the back of the room to the bottom floor (Republic Mine). When you arrive at the room with the Datacron you will notice a bulldozer in the room. You will need to jump onto the bulldozer and then jump box to box until you reach the Datacron. The closest flight path is Bomber Command Post. This one is frustrating, but at least you won't die to fall damage!Loc: 1047, 454 [+10 Aim] - This Datacron is almost due east of 75th Legion Forward Camp on a beam that is raised off the ground. To access it you will need to jump up on the beam and walk to it. Again patience on your jumps will get you to your prize! Access to the beam can be had at: 941, 314.Loc: 1187,-574 [+10 Presence] - You will enter Transport Station 5 (Directly North of Border Assault Post) at 390, 3 at the first split in the road you will make a left turn and keep going until you arrive at the Datacron location. The Datacron is located on a raised platform, it is fairly obvious how you will access it.Loc: 442, -772 [+10 Willpower] - The last location is Northeast of Forward Post Alpha. You will be doing some beam walking starting at location: 359, -901. If you fall, you WILL die!

----------


## MigIdiot

That's the one from MMOItally or something... swtorstrategies have a more updated version:
Complete Datacron Location List ~ Star Wars The Old Republic | SWTOR

----------


## lxhackdxl

Very impressive. Thank you for the list.

----------


## myboy128

Change text colour now!

----------

